# River Crappers



## RipnLips (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok the battle has began on who's crapper is who's. The one that is selling for $100.00 looks allot like the green one that sells for $400.00. Now that said....who owns the patents? Being an inventor myself I know that only one company with similuar products wins. Before I purchase one for my boat I want to know who is the real owners?

Thank you
River


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine is gray and worth every penny.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Mine cost $10 and takes up less space and holds just as much shit as the round cans. Not as much as the one that fills up every nook and cranny but it doesn't require a loan. 

Legal on the MF, not sure about the GC. 

Not to put down the fine work of the toilet manufacturers but it's overkill for me.

You can see it here in between my girls. 









Five gallon bucket. Free.
Gamma lid. $7
Toilet seat. $3 at building thrift store. 
Milk crate. Free. 

Watching my girls play run around the poop bucket for an hour while I drink gin and tonic. Priceless.


----------



## mdconner (Feb 1, 2011)

What's the milk crate for? Hauling the gin or the tonic or just the limes?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on the bucket & gamma lid system C-Dog. That's what we use too. Works great, fits perfect in the scat machines, and if it falls out of the trailer on the way home, just make another one. We've taken a liking to the 7 gallon bucket lately, good height for comfortable grooving. Pretty sure it's not GC worthy though.
KJ


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

20mm rocket box and an old toilet seat lays on top.
50 user days.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah but does it pinch your wiener,jer?

Plus one for the Eco-safe. And I am the real owner.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

mdconner said:


> What's the milk crate for? Hauling the gin or the tonic or just the limes?


While I do take enough g/t to not run out it doesn't need a crate. It's for the bomber lashup system. with two short cam straps to the bottom of a little bracket on the seat it becomes very secure.

Ever had the seat slide off as you are trying to do your business? No bueno. 
And with the two little ones I didn't want any toilet mishaps. 

Crate makes for standup lashing in the raft too. I even put in a usuable location on the rear corner of my frame for emergency use during the day.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I took lhowemt's advice and mounted a seat with a lid to a gamma lid last year. Worked great. We have some folks who are poo visualization adverse, so the closable lid made them happy.
I did have to add a strap to the lid to keep it from tipping the whole shootin match over when it's not very full. I had to remind folks to open it gently and not fling the lid back too hard. That milk crate idea might also fix that problem.
For securement on the boat, I removed the standard bail handle, and put two heavy duty handles on each side for strapping down, and for carrying the groover to it's scenic location in camp.


----------



## Alectoris (May 19, 2011)

carvedog said:


> I even put in a usuable location on the rear corner of my frame for emergency use during the day.



The image of you squatting on the back of your raft screaming for mercy from the gods of Mexican food is one I'm sure we all could have done without.


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll take my Eco-safe. Rocket boxes pack well on our boats as opposed to round buckets. Poop stays put in nasty white water. The best part of the Eco-safe is that I hook it up to my handy outdoor clean out with a hot water hose bib and it cleans itself. I never have to see or smell it. Makes pooping in a box an absolute pleasure!


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Links?*

Not sure which groovers the OP is talking about at $100 vs. $400. Links? Gamma buckets leak.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

I sprung for the RiverBank II system when it finally became available again and have no regrets.
I'm also part owner of a Partner groover which is bulletproof but more cumbersome. 
The RB with built-in lid also easily packs supplies (TP, sanitizer, cleaning brush) in one package so no separate seat or supplies can necessary. 
The smooth plastic with rounded corners almost always comes completely clean with one cycle of the scat machine. 
The Partner always needs 2 - 3 cycles.
Check them out at selwayfab.com


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

swiftwater15 said:


> Gamma buckets leak.


I haven't leaked into the river yet. When I do then I will reevaluate. The gamma toilet is quite light even with the crate and for the late season MF, it is perfect. 

I might want something better for the Selway at 6 feet, but I will worry about that when it happens. The bucket works really well with PETT bags too, then there is no spillage. For small fast trips anyway. For that the shorter bucket is better.....we had to do something with the bag but I can't remember what micro-engineering feat it was. 
And if I gather right a gamma lid threaded part is permanently attached to the seat? And then another for sealing up on the boat? Awesome idea. 

Bomber handle setup catagirl. I like it.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

carvedog said:


> I haven't leaked into the river yet. When I do then I will reevaluate. The gamma toilet is quite light even with the crate and for the late season MF, it is perfect.
> 
> I might want something better for the Selway at 6 feet, but I will worry about that when it happens. The bucket works really well with PETT bags too, then there is no spillage. For small fast trips anyway. For that the shorter bucket is better.....we had to do something with the bag but I can't remember what micro-engineering feat it was.
> And if I gather right a gamma lid threaded part is permanently attached to the seat? And then another for sealing up on the boat? Awesome idea.
> ...


Yep.....I screwed the gamma lid to the seat, then cut out the inner portion, leaving just the threaded part attached. Spare seal up lid goes in the groover bag in a giant zip lock bag. Our system involves a duffle bag with the spare lid, TP, RV toilet deodorizer chemicals, and hand sanitizer. The down side to our old system was that you had to open up the groover and set the toilet seat on top each time you used it, then put the gamma lid back on. Some folks couldn't handle the opening & closing of the bucket each time, and we always had folks setting the gamma lid down in the sand or dirt which ruins the O-ring. The new seat & lid works much better. Kudos to lhowemt for her idea.
So far, this is the only system we've used on the Main Salmon, Middle Fork, Deso, San Juan, and Snake with no leaks or breakage. Not so much fun to empty at an RV dump, but works well in a scat machine.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the 5-gallon bucket set up, but don't want to show up at a put-in and have a ranger turn me away. Are there rivers that this set up doesn't meet the requirements for? 

Also, you think it would be possible to have a separate gamma-lid that is set up for an RV station clean-out? What would that look like?


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

2nd lid set up for clean out would be pretty easy to fab up.

I have an eco-safe, mostly because I got an insane deal on it & I know it meets regs anywhere you go. That said, its heavy (2-3 ammo cans) & a bucket works better in scat machines.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We sell the ECO-Safe Toilet and think it is a really good system for the price. That being said I agree with st2eelpot and have used a 20mm rocket box for years. I always use a riser that we build and allows for one more day on a 16 person trip. You can buy one for $20 or make your own. Pictures below. 

Hot tip: The Salida Waste Water Treatment Plant will clean out your groover for $5. Drop off and pick up a couple hours later. Does anybody want to beat that price?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Riverboat Works said:


> We sell the ECO-Safe Toilet and think it is a really good system for the price. That being said I agree with st2eelpot and have used a 20mm rocket box for years. I always use a riser that we build and allows for one more day on a 16 person trip. You can buy one for $20 or make your own. Pictures below.
> 
> Hot tip: The Salida Waste Water Treatment Plant will clean out your groover for $5. Drop off and pick up a couple hours later. Does anybody want to beat that price?


Diamond plated riser plate is the pimp-daddy version of grooving! For long weekend trips we use a bucket with a gamma with the lug-a-loo bags. I have a sponge bob toilet training seat that fits over the bucket/gamma fairly well.

We've also brought a River Bank II, that is grooving in style and easy to clean.

The Eco-safe is a sweet option too. Best to do a dry run at the RV dump prior to using it. We had a "blockage" which resulted in a sh!tty mess...

I think the straight into the rocket box method is the most economical way to go if you need large capacity and have the space for a rocket box or two. I never thought of asking the waste treatment plants to see if they would clean it for us. That is a sweet idea.


----------



## Schenker (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a Gamma bucket for a few years and had issues with the seal. Saved up for an Eco-safe and now I don't have to smell poop while I'm boating.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Gamma seal has given me a bunch of new orings. The only thing better than cheap is free. Both sizes, for the small lid on smaller vittle vaults and the regular 5gal size lid.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

"Best" is always a subjective discussion. It depends how much money you have and where you want to boat. I went for an ecosafe, for many of the reasons already mentioned. Also, many friends have it, so we can bring one seat and multiple tanks on a long or large trip. Dogs don't seem to be allowed on rivers anymore, but the Eco safe keep the pups out of the poop snacks as well. We take it car camping too.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Gamma seal has given me a bunch of new orings. The only thing better than cheap is free. Both sizes, for the small lid on smaller vittle vaults and the regular 5gal size lid.


Sweet. The O-rings on the Gamma lids work really well as long as you take proper care with them. If you over tighten the lid, it stretches out the O-ring, and causes it to be less effective, and it falls off the lid and gets lost. Also, make sure folks don't lay the lid down in the dirt or sand.
lhowemt....your attached seat with lid idea worked out great last summer. Thanks. How did you get your spare O-rings?
KJ


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You're welcome. Glad to spread the idea I stole from others. 

I emailed them asking what size/type to get for replacements, thinking I'd just order some myself. They just sent me a bunch. Excellent! Free rocks!


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

cuzin said:


> I like the 5-gallon bucket set up, but don't want to show up at a put-in and have a ranger turn me away. Are there rivers that this set up doesn't meet the requirements for?
> 
> Also, you think it would be possible to have a separate gamma-lid that is set up for an RV station clean-out? What would that look like?


 They are legal on most western rivers,but not on the Grand! The ranger asked if we felt comfortable holding a full bucket over your head. Eco safe systems are legal on all rivers. I did see a thread about rv dump clean outs for the bucket system.


----------

